# Turn it up to 11



## bvibert (Jun 5, 2012)

*Taking it to 11: SRAM Develops 11-Speed Cassette *

http://www.bicycling.com/mountainbikecom/bikes-gear/taking-it-11-sram-develops-11-speed-cassette

_SRAM, we’re told, is working on an 11-speed version of its XX group that should be available some time next year. Yes, you read that right: We’re entering the era of 11-speed mountain bike drivetrains._

Seems like they just introduced 10 speed... :-?

Where will it stop???


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 5, 2012)

I saw this a couple of weeks ago on MTBR. is this trickles down to the X9 group I will definatly go 1x11


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2012)

Has anyone tried a infinitely variable transmission of sorts on a bicycle? 

Seems to me drivetrain has a lot of room for innovation.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 5, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> I saw this a couple of weeks ago on MTBR. is this trickles down to the X9 group I will definatly go 1x11



Are you running 2x10 now?


----------



## marcski (Jun 5, 2012)

Nick said:


> Has anyone tried a infinitely variable transmission of sorts on a bicycle?
> 
> Seems to me drivetrain has a lot of room for innovation.



Why don't you spend some time on some R & D instead of brewing beer.  
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 5, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Are you running 2x10 now?



Ya 2x10 on the FS, the 1x9 setup was only on my HT.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 5, 2012)

Did you see that the 11 speed will require a different hub body to accommodate the 10 tooth cog?

I'll consider going up to 10 speed if I need to completely redo my drivetrain, but I don't see myself bothering with 11 speed if it requires me to switch to a smaller freehub body.  

For now 2x9 is working just splendidly for me.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm watching 11 speed with great interest. Gearing is probably very different on an MTB versus a road bike. But with a road bike, one tooth gaps make finding an ideal gear to spin in a lot easier. So you can have a wide range cassette AND one tooth jumps where you need them. It isn't going to help racers already pushing an 11-21 nearly straight block cassette. But for those of us looking for a good range, it eliminates the loss of the very valuable 16t and introduces the 18t as a very valuable option -- particularly for compact cranks with cassettes over 23t. Been reviewing a lot of options for my next bike and I'll either have two wheelsets with two different cassettes or I'll wait for 11 speed Ultegra (ain't paying for Dura Ace later this year).

11 may be new to MTB but Campy has had 11 road for about three years now. Shimano comes out with 11 Dura Ace later this year. It is funny that when SRAM released their new Red, they were adamant about holding to 10 but then they release 11 for MTB. Dura Ace 11 looks like it will require new hubs if you don't have a hub that was spaced out (a la Mavic to accommodate Campy). Lots of angry DA roadies not happy that 11 is not backwards compatible for Shimano wheels. Racers frequently have a few very expensive wheel sets. Yikes!

I suspect most folks at 10 will stay with 10 as the 11s become more extensive. But if you are buying a new bike, why not go 11? There certainly are no draw backs and you gain either tighter gearing or more range. Folks were probably also against 10 and 9 and 8 and... well, you get the picture. The lack of forward compatibility seems to be the biggest objection.

I can't think of any other example in the world more fitting for spinal tap references. Its been done over and over again but still it is apt.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 5, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> There certainly are no draw backs and you gain either tighter gearing or more range. Folks were probably also against 10 and 9 and 8 and... well, you get the picture. The lack of forward compatibility seems to be the biggest objection.



Lack of compatibility with current hubs is the main drawback for me, thought I suppose that a lot of people probably said the same thing when freehubs started to replace freewheels.

I also worry about chain strength as they get thinner and thinner.  I break enough 9 speed chains as it is...


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 6, 2012)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Seems like they just introduced 10 speed... :-?
> 
> Where will it stop???



What if somebody comes out with 6 minute abs?


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 7, 2012)

SkiDork said:


> What if somebody comes out with 6 minute abs?



No! No, no, not 6! I said 7. 
Nobody's comin' up with 6. 
Who works out in 6 minutes? 
You won't even get your heart goin, 
not even a mouse on a wheel. 

7's the key number here. 
Think about it. 
7-Elevens. 7 doors. 7, man, that's the number. 
7 chipmunks twirlin' on a branch, eatin' lots of sunflowers on my uncle's ranch. 
You know that old children's tale from the sea. 
It's like you're dreamin' about Gorgonzola cheese when it's clearly Brie time, baby. 
Step into my office.


----------



## jlboyell (Jun 14, 2012)

reminds me of this


----------

